
TMAP: Visualizing High-Dimensional Data Sets as MSTs - daenuprobst
https://github.com/reymond-group/tmap
======
daenuprobst
We were looking for faster, better ways to create interactive visualizations
of subsets of the chemical space (large chemical databases). Here's the
result.

